# Cat owners willing to take care of my cat?



## Nana1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi

Anyone willing to take care of my British shorthair while I'm on holiday? I can return the favor while you are away!

Preferably near central/mid level/sheung wan. 

Thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I can but I al in Kwun Tong. Back in Miami I always had 2 to 3 cats at a time for over 25 years of experience with cats. JW


----------

